# 60's Sears tanklight?



## jd56 (Oct 29, 2011)

Anybody got an idea what year and model tanklight bike this might be? 
Sears is labeled on the chain gaurd and the seat riser decal is mostly painted over.
It's been tackily spray bombed blue. 
Traded a Spalding Blade 12 speed for it. Nice cheap addition to the collection. 
It's all about the tanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 30, 2011)

jd56 said:


> Anybody got an idea what year and model tanklight bike this might be?
> Sears is labeled on the chain gaurd and the seat riser decal is mostly painted over.
> It's been tackily spray bombed blue.
> Traded a Spalding Blade 12 speed for it. Nice cheap addition to the collection.
> It's all about the tanks




I'd say it's around 1965-70.


----------



## vincev (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is my mens bike that is 1960.It has the same chainguard.maybe 1960?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 3, 2011)

vincev said:


> Here is my mens bike that is 1960.It has the same chainguard.maybe 1960?




From Sears catalog pages, they used their JC Higgins name on bikes through 1963. A typical 60 model would have a chrome chainguard with white two tone. Of course, there were bikes made that weren't listed in the catalogs.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Sears JC Higgins?*

I appreciate the feedback Vince and Adam.
Nice bike Vince. Dang I love those tanklights

Sold the bike over the weekend. The buyer didn't seem to care of the painted over condition but, wanted to have a ladies to match his JC Higgins.

As always, when in doubt come to the Cabe for the answers. I love this site


----------

